# What do you think he will score?



## portmansfieldfshrm (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

148bc


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Choot him and measure him.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

145-150 I would ground check him to confirm...


----------



## willyp007 (May 27, 2009)

136


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

138-142


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

135 ish


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*NICE*

144-ish


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

150, mature.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow 150 hmmm, a 150 eight would have to be huge. Gotta go some to make up for the missing points but whatever makes you happy... and good hunting guys.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

RIGHT BEAM.....25...LEFT BEAM.....25
G1...................3....G1.................3
G2..................10....G2...............10
G3...................8.....G3................8
G4...................3.....G4................3

TOTAL OF ABOVE........98
SPREAD.....................23
MASS........................32

TOTAL SCORE............153

He's handsome !!!

PS....not sure about the G4's ?????


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

...150's


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ron Ron

You really think 23 inch spread and 25 inch main beams ?? Here is a 150 ten..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

150 ish


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

For record this is a 136" 8 and yours looks way bigger than mine. I say 150!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Charlie, I see no problem in your scoring, but you do tend to low ball 'em.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You mite be rite James.. Who knows but I do know it takes one hell of an 8 to make 150..Maybe I am too old and conservative..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've ground checked a 168 8-point and it was huge, this buck is really pretty and I'll stick my neck out for 150.

TH


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'd much rather underestimate them on the hoof than overestimate them once they are on the ground. All depends on this one's beam length.



CHARLIE said:


> You mite be rite James.. Who knows but I do know it takes one hell of an 8 to make 150..Maybe I am too old and conservative..


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

I've had a 166, 164, 158, 153,and numerous 140 class 8's killed on my lease in the past few years....you just let them grow up!!!!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

No G4's to measure on an 8 pt, am I correct?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice,144-148


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

He'd score a spot on my wall.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

hydrocat

Ya know you are correct no wonder Ron Ron has such big 8's. I dont think that deer is close to a 23 inch inside either. The ten I showed was only 17 inches. Check em out. For sure he's not 6 inches wider.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm with you Charlie, i can see maybe a hair over 140 max, it just takes a giant 8 to hit 150, just not enough to measure, hell of a deer regardless.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*150 8 pointer*

This guy is 150 even so you can use him as a guide to estimate.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Here is a 147 ten


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I have him at 142" - 8PT
I have attached a couple pics of a deer that scored 140" even


----------



## Backlashed_39 (Sep 5, 2005)

137-140... pending on beam length. I doubt he's over 20" inside spread, but I gave him 20" when I scored him. His ears look like they may be a little back... then I would go 18" inside.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

I think just a little over 140"


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

KevinA

That deer in the first picture can no way touch your deer pictures..You have more brow tines plus mass caint tell about spread but I think you have more tine length..


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Ron Ron
> 
> You really think 23 inch spread and 25 inch main beams ?? Here is a 150 ten..


No way. Pencil to paper, I come up with 135-140.

Brandon


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Ok, just so everyone can crucify me-

The deer looks to be 22" inside, unless he is a midget with very small ears. The deer also looks to be about 36" in mass. G1s are 5", G2s are 10", G3s are 8. Now even if he only has 24" beams, the deer would still score 152. obviously until the deer is on the ground this is all academic. By the way, I have no less than six eight points that score between 135 and 145 on the wall, and this boy is bigger than all of them (I have spent a little time shooting management deer).


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

36" of mass??? I'd say 28".


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You're , ahh, a little short there Brandon. Definitely 5" bases that carry all the way out on the beam.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

James Howell said:


> You're , ahh, a little short there Brandon.


Touche. :slimer:

I think you are a little generous on the spread and mass.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> Touche. :slimer:
> 
> I think you are a little generous on the spread and mass.


X2, maybe, and that's a very generous maybe, close to 30" on mass, don't think those bases are 5" and i think the photo makes him look wider than he is.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

144


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Bases are easly 5".. im guessing 156-160. This dude is a monster. Will we ever know. Lol
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Now we are up to 160"???


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish somebody would go shoot the deer already so we can settle this once and for all, lol.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*150'' eight*

here is another 150'' eight for comparison...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, that deer should put things in perspective.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

dang Walker! that just ain't right!! makes me envious. 
nice buck.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Ron Ron Murray said:


> RIGHT BEAM.....25...LEFT BEAM.....25
> G1...................3....G1.................3
> G2..................10....G2...............10
> G3...................8.....G3................8
> ...


Wow, the deer that started this thread is 1" less than my 9 point you scored a couple weeks back. Might be, but I sure don't see it.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I think what it boils down to is we are arguing over +/- 7", but I doubt anybody would disagree that the deer in question (as well as all the deer posted subsequently) is outstanding. I would drop him without hesitation.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No one else but hydrocat questions Ron Ron's scoring on that deer. G 4's on an eight. Now how can that happen ?? The deer is maybe 18 -19 inch spread, length is an unknown but regarding all the other scoring its gotta be less too. Come on guys we all want to have hi scoring antlers but sometimes it just doesent work out..That deer mite make between 135 and 140..

SSST good idea but dont let Ron Ron score it Ha


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> No one else but hydrocat questions Ron Ron's scoring on that deer. G 4's on an eight. Now how can that happen ?? The deer is maybe 18 -19 inch spread, length is an unknown but regarding all the other scoring its gotta be less too. Come on guys we all want to have hi scoring antlers but sometimes it just doesent work out..That deer mite make between 135 and 140..


I can't tell if I am looking at G4's or tree branches behind it. The way I see it he is a 135" 8 point and if those are 4's then he is a 144" 10 pt. The deer doesn't have anywhere close to 25" beams or a 23" spread or over 31" of mass. Pictures can fool you but I doubt that is the case here.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

PortATrout said:


> I can't tell if I am looking at G4's or tree branches behind it. The way I see it he is a 135" 8 point and if those are 4's then he is a 144" 10 pt. The deer doesn't have anywhere close to 25" beams or a 23" spread or over 31" of mass. Pictures can fool you but I doubt that is the case here.


What is your breakdown of the deer? I know you have big deer and see way bigger bucks off your porch than this. You know big deer and I love looking at your pics. I feel this deer is bigger than 135". I have him easy in the mid 40's with 98 down and 46 up. Your 9 pt. is a low 150's deer. The lack of mass and short brows hurt him. I had him at 152"s with 101 down and 51 up. What is your breakdown on him? Just curious.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Big Mike M said:


> What is your breakdown of the deer? I know you have big deer and see way bigger bucks off your porch than this. You know big deer and I love looking at your pics. I feel this deer is bigger than 135". I have him easy in the mid 40's with 98 down and 46 up. Your 9 pt. is a low 150's deer. The lack of mass and short brows hurt him. I had him at 152"s with 101 down and 51 up. What is your breakdown on him? Just curious.


As I said pictures can fool the heck out of you but when I look at the deer that started the post I figured like this

MB's 22.5
IS 18.5
Mass 30
G1's 4.5
G2's 9.5
G3's 8

I really didn't actually score him until now and I think this comes up to 137.5. I just kind of looked at him before and thought 135. I finally saw that 9 last week on the hoof for the first time. Didn't get a great look because he was in some pretty thick stuff. My first impression was over 160 even with the short brow tines aand lack of mass. I doubt his brow tines will change much next year but he should gain mass and a nice 6" drop wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> No one else but hydrocat questions Ron Ron's scoring on that deer. G 4's on an eight. Now how can that happen ?? The deer is maybe 18 -19 inch spread, length is an unknown but regarding all the other scoring its gotta be less too. Come on guys we all want to have hi scoring antlers but sometimes it just doesent work out..That deer mite make between 135 and 140..
> 
> SSST good idea but dont let Ron Ron score it Ha


I'm with Charlie.


----------



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

140 on the button.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I have looked this deer over again, here is what i see, 23" beam, 23" up,15.5" mass credit, inside spread, i will stick with 21". 23+23+15.5= 144

I guessing i was drunk when i looked at this deer, based on the time of the post. I will stick with my 144. 1 question, what county is this deer in?


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Judging a deer on A iPhone is hard but I would say 97 on the bottom with 40 up top.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

OK, well he's somewhere between 130 and 160 according to these posts. Sure, that part is easy. But how old is he???


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Best "what will he score" thread all year! Lots of great input.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> OK, well he's somewhere between 130 and 160 according to these posts. Sure, that part is easy. But how old is he???


Obviously he's 3.5 yrs old. They're ALL 3.5 yrs old ... even the ones with no teeth. It's also funny how badly people under-estimate 8 points. I'm not saying this deer is 150, but the age-old "it takes a lot of 8 point to make 150" is pretty trite, almost an excuse ...


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm only seeing about 135" of horns there.

Nice 8pt. Shoot and find out for sure.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

This is a beautiful 8 point that I would love to shoot, but I don't see him much over 135. Someone said 5 inch brows, but I doubt they are longer than 3. Probably 18 on the width and 20 to 22 on the mains. I think the 10" G2's and 8" G3's is correct. I'm going with 32 on the mass.

G1's 3"
G2's 10"
G3's 8"
Mass 32"
Beams 21"
Spread 18"

Total= 134"

Very good 8 point


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Ooooops.......I'm still not convinced that he doesn't have G4's......and maybe 23 is a little wide on the spread, probably 21, Sooooo,........ deduct 2 inches on spread and he's 151, and deduct 6 inches on the G4's, if they do not exist, that puts him at 145.
I'm betting that I'm pretty close.
Maybe PortMansfieldshrim can relief us of our suspense.......has anybody lost sleep??? LOL 
ps.. HAVE FUN WITH IT, GUYS, DON'T LET IT BLOW YOUR PANTIES UP.


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

145 figure 5 years ready to shoot but horns still grow until 7 years of age you could have a potential 160+ in 2 years


----------



## portmansfieldfshrm (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the great input we will see what he scores next year he is gonna get to live one more year. It was the very first time he came out on camera.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Sooooooo, which one is bigger. First one (the one that started this thread) or second one? :doowapsta


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice socks.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone? James, where did you go? First one or second one?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Number 2


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WELL Brandon....*

I got exactly 141 on both Deer there.
Is BOOM in order here? I also recognize that rock behind the hunter too..


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

For comparison, I had this one at 136
8" brows


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ron Ron

We are all having fun with this post it gives us something to do. But if you can find G4's on this deer then he is no longer an 8..jus sayin


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I've been hunting in Carrizo Springs the last five days, Brandon. First one is bigger than the second.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

James Howell said:


> I've been hunting in Carrizo Springs the last five days, Brandon. First one is bigger than the second.


Should of called me, I was there. Would of let you buy me dinner.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

At Charlie........The original post and picture never said it was an 8......some of the postings just assumed....
I tend to tinker around the edges....it sure looks like something could be coming off that left main beam???? LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ron Ron

No problem I havent went back and checked but it was all in jest.. good hunting

I went back and checked and your absoloutely correct..


----------

